# Glass on vivarium



## spoiledcats

This is probably a really stupid beginner question, but the glass front of my vivarium is so full of condensation, I can't see my frogs. Is there any way to prevent this and keep high humidity?


----------



## Pumilo

Internal circulation fans. DIY Air Circulation | GlassTropics
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/55446-diy-tank-air-circulation.html


----------



## spoiledcats

Thank you


----------



## heatfreakk3

I just wipe it off the glass with a paper towel..


----------



## WendySHall

heatfreakk3 said:


> I just wipe it off the glass with a paper towel..


ROFLMAO!!! 

Guess it takes a genius now-a-days to figure out how to live without all of those fancy electronic gadgets!

(That's what I do too!)


----------



## VicSkimmr

Yeah but who wants to wipe down the glass every time you want to view your frogs? It's hard to appreciate a vivarium that is constantly covered in condensation.


----------



## heatfreakk3

VicSkimmr said:


> Yeah but who wants to wipe down the glass every time you want to view your frogs? It's hard to appreciate a vivarium that is constantly covered in condensation.


You don't have to constantly wipe it down... I wipe it down once and it's good for the day, sometimes it doesn't even fog up.


----------



## spoiledcats

heatfreakk3 said:


> You don't have to constantly wipe it down... I wipe it down once and it's good for the day, sometimes it doesn't even fog up.



My humidity is at 91%, and the glass starts to fog up basically as soon as I close the doors. Should my humidity be lower? I guess I'll just have to keep wiping, unless I do the fan thing.


----------



## heatfreakk3

My humidity is probably in the 90's as well, and I dint have any problems..


----------



## erlese

Pumilo said:


> Internal circulation fans. DIY Air Circulation | GlassTropics
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/55446-diy-tank-air-circulation.html





Pumilo... Thanks for the Link!!!! I love the site!!! I was trying to figure out ( to get out of my boring same routine of 4 years and same tanks.) those internal fans look great!!!


----------



## GRIMM

If the glass is clean enough, the condensation will eventually just form a wet coating over the glass that doesnt obstruct the view. I squeegee it clean, then let it get wet for a while. Once the frogs mess it up, i squeegee it again.


----------



## Pumilo

That's just fine if you choose to live without fans. As for me, I'm not going to deny my frogs the health benefits to be gained with the use of fans. Breathing stagnant, air all their lives is not natural. Keeping the air moving within your viv is natural even if it takes a bit of technology to do it. I'm guessing you don't have anything against using a bit of technology to give your frogs some light, am I right? 
The benefits are so many, and so obvious that it surprises me that more people are not doing it. It really surprises me that it would be put down by anyone. If you try it in one viv, I guarantee you will want it in all of them. I have never heard anybody who tried it say that it was a mistake and a waste of money. Your frogs will be healthier, especially their respiratory system. Your frogs will most likely live longer. Your frogs will be happier. Put a fan in and watch those shy thumbnails come out and hunt and play. Your plants will respond with better growth. Even the air within your viv will actually smell fresher and sweeter. Why wouldn't it? You are finally circulating it so that your filters (the plants) can clean and polish it. And, of course, it helps to keep the front glass from fogging.
So you want your viv to be natural? How is completely sealed in, windless, and stagnant, natural anywhere in the world? You want natural, go ahead and use a bit of technology. Come on...It's just a fan.


----------



## GRIMM

^^^ Just to clarify, I have fans and love them. They still dont keep condensation off all the time though. I find condensation amount changes the most depending on the temperature of the surrounding area. The bigger the difference, the more condensation, so adding a fan may not totally solve your problem. It is however a great addition and it noticeably increases the overall health of the tank.


----------



## erlese

ok... not to get in between you love birds. but I have been working in Greenhouses for 10 years. ( my side Job before I became a nurse and a special effects guy for WB in Studio city.. ( again.. im not a " king" or " pro" ) like you two... but think about it.. in a greenhouse. you have a fan that exhausts air outside the glass... I always suggest to vent ( I SAY VENT SMALL) outside the vivarium. enough to keep humidity in and yet provide OUTSIDE AIR for plants... I have been a " plant guy" for 10 years.... hey... but what do I know... im just tool in this dart frog world


----------



## erlese

its JUST A THOUGHT.. but 2008.. I won 2nd place in Los Angeles ( ok... 2nd means loser... I get it!!! ) but these fans are SMALL enough. QUIET ENOUGH!!!! and VENT enough to please you both...otherwise... just send me some digital anthrax and I will withdraw... wait.... is there such a thing as digital anthrax???

NANO CUBE MINI TERRARIUM COOLING BLOWER, QUIET, PLANTS | eBay


----------



## bsr8129

Do you want to vent air, or just have air movement? Also how much air movement is too much, do ya want a mini tornado or just a slight breeze?


----------



## Pumilo

bsr8129 said:


> Do you want to vent air, or just have air movement? Also how much air movement is too much, do ya want a mini tornado or just a slight breeze?


Just a slight breeze. I use mine as internal circulation fans. I do use a small screen as a passive vent but personally I would not recommend venting your viv from inside to out with a fan. It may be good in greenhouses but I set my vivs up for my frogs. If you force humid air out of your viv you are pulling dry air in. I think you would be playing with a pretty fine balance of making things too dry. Besides, in the greenhouses I see here in Colorado, they have huge humidification walls to rehumidify the air coming in.
This would make vivs in Colorado way too dry and send your frogs down into the leaf litter seeking a more humid zone.


----------



## heatfreakk3

Pumilo said:


> That's just fine if you choose to live without fans. As for me, I'm not going to deny my frogs the health benefits to be gained with the use of fans. Breathing stagnant, air all their lives is not natural. Keeping the air moving within your viv is natural even if it takes a bit of technology to do it. I'm guessing you don't have anything against using a bit of technology to give your frogs some light, am I right?
> The benefits are so many, and so obvious that it surprises me that more people are not doing it. It really surprises me that it would be put down by anyone. If you try it in one viv, I guarantee you will want it in all of them. I have never heard anybody who tried it say that it was a mistake and a waste of money. Your frogs will be healthier, especially their respiratory system. Your frogs will most likely live longer.  Your frogs will be happier. Put a fan in and watch those shy thumbnails come out and hunt and play. Your plants will respond with better growth. Even the air within your viv will actually smell fresher and sweeter. Why wouldn't it? You are finally circulating it so that your filters (the plants) can clean and polish it. And, of course, it helps to keep the front glass from fogging.
> So you want your viv to be natural? How is completely sealed in, windless, and stagnant, natural anywhere in the world? You want natural, go ahead and use a bit of technology. Come on...It's just a fan.


I don't think not having a fan is that bad.. I have had frogs with no fans a while now and have never had problems. I open their viv/tub every other day to feed/mist/trim... I think that's enough. It's a personal preference. I wouldn't do anything I KNOW is bad for my frogs, I just feel that it's not a MUST for frogs.


----------



## Pumilo

heatfreakk3 said:


> I don't think not having a fan is that bad.. I have had frogs with no fans a while now and have never had problems. I open their viv/tub every other day to feed/mist/trim... I think that's enough. It's a personal preference. I wouldn't do anything I KNOW is bad for my frogs, I just feel that it's not a MUST for frogs.


That's cool Chris, I don't think it's a crime either. I did open with, "That's just fine if you choose to live without fans." I have a run a whole lot of vivs without fans over the years. Now that I've tried them, I like them. I just wanted to point out the additional benefits. There was just the one post (by someone else), that, well, sounded an awful lot like they were ridiculing my use of a fan.


----------



## erlese

Pumilo said:


> That's cool Chris, I don't think it's a crime either. I did open with, "That's just fine if you choose to live without fans." I have a run a whole lot of vivs without fans over the years. Now that I've tried them, I like them. I just wanted to point out the additional benefits. There was just the one post (by someone else), that, well, sounded an awful lot like they were ridiculing my use of a fan.


I wasn't knocking you because of your use of Fans!!!!... I think its great!!!!!! ahhhh... hello!!! why do you think I included a link!!!! I think you rock because you do!!! I was like you.. I didn't use fans for 4 years. I use them now for that past 2.. and its much better..


NANO CUBE MINI TERRARIUM COOLING BLOWER, QUIET, PLANTS | eBay


----------



## Pumilo

erlese said:


> I wasn't knocking you because of your use of Fans!!!!... I think its great!!!!!! ahhhh... hello!!! why do you think I included a link!!!! I think you rock because you do!!! I was like you.. I didn't use fans for 4 years. I use them now for that past 2.. and its much better..
> 
> 
> NANO CUBE MINI TERRARIUM COOLING BLOWER, QUIET, PLANTS | eBay


SallRight, Wasn't you either. Maybe I'm just taking it wrong. It mentioned my "fancy electronic gadgets".


----------



## erlese

Hey Doug.. I'm sorry if I pissed you off. I can be a typical ASSHOLE Canadian ( the bullshit of humor can be too much) who just Jokes around too much.. You guys Rule.. ( much better at Vivarium building than i am!!! You guys are awesome!!! Grimm has his own Awesome Experience.. He is king!! And you a pro.. I can never get that far.. But I am great with plants... And yes.. I think Fans are great !! Im sorry!! I have had 7 years of experience.. I was just throwing my sense in.... Again.. I'm sorry buddy!!

Hey.. If it makes you feel better... I can beat Celine Dion .. Her hair sucks.. and she has a lousy voice... Plus my girlfriend dumped me too...


----------



## GRIMM

erlese said:


> Hey Doug.. I'm sorry if I pissed you off. I can be a typical ASSHOLE Canadian ( the bullshit of humor can be too much) who just Jokes around too much.. You guys Rule.. ( much better at Vivarium building than i am!!! You guys are awesome!!! Grimm has his own Awesome Experience.. He is king!! And you a pro.. I can never get that far.. But I am great with plants... And yes.. I think Fans are great !! Im sorry!! I have had 7 years of experience.. I was just throwing my sense in.... Again.. I'm sorry buddy!!
> 
> Hey.. If it makes you feel better... I can beat Celine Dion .. Her hair sucks.. and she has a lousy voice... Plus my girlfriend dumpede too...


Haha I appreciate it, but Im no where near king. I just build nice stuff by replicating the best of others, try to come up with new ideas, then try and post it the best i can. Others like Pumilo get all the important "sciency" info and pass it down to the rest of us, which helps the hobby out more imo. They educate, I only entertain lol


----------



## Pumilo

erlese said:


> Hey Doug.. I'm sorry if I pissed you off. I can be a typical ASSHOLE Canadian ( the bullshit of humor can be too much) who just Jokes around too much.. You guys Rule.. ( much better at Vivarium building than i am!!! You guys are awesome!!! Grimm has his own Awesome Experience.. He is king!! And you a pro.. I can never get that far.. But I am great with plants... And yes.. I think Fans are great !! Im sorry!! I have had 7 years of experience.. I was just throwing my sense in.... Again.. I'm sorry buddy!!
> 
> Hey.. If it makes you feel better... I can beat Celine Dion .. Her hair sucks.. and she has a lousy voice... Plus my girlfriend dumpede too...


Hey David, you didn't. We're cool. Nobody "pissed me off". Just didn't care for the "takes a genius....fancy electronic gadgets" comment someone made. That's all.


----------



## heatfreakk3

I think it was just a joke. I dont think she was trying or meant to offend you.


Pumilo said:


> Hey David, you didn't. We're cool. Nobody "pissed me off". Just didn't care for the "takes a genius....fancy electronic gadgets" comment someone made. That's all.


----------



## Pumilo

heatfreakk3 said:


> I think it was just a joke. I dont think she was trying or meant to offend you.


Thanks, it's cool. Sometimes I just read too much into things.


----------



## erlese

Ok.. Now that we have the air cleared!!! I need your guys help dammit ( joke)!!! I am debating in using the two ( options of environmental controls) offered... Do any of you know about these??? They are so blasted expensive!!!! I know Mistking has " EcoZONE" on their website... I am using them to tweak my environment on " automatic"

HELP!!!!


----------



## erlese

EcoZone Vivarium - Dimmable Lighting - Create Naturalistic Habitats for Reptiles and Herps. Dimmable Reptile and Herp Flourescent Lighting Fixtures create stunning dusk/dawn effects

Is it really worth the money to have the Dusk/ dawn affect??? Plus the ( cloud over the sun??) 

I Need input!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumilo

erlese said:


> Ok.. Now that we have the air cleared!!! I need your guys help dammit ( joke)!!! I am debating in using the two ( options of environmental controls) offered... Do any of you know about these??? They are so blasted expensive!!!! I know Mistking has " EcoZONE" on their website... I am using them to tweak my environment on " automatic"
> 
> HELP!!!!


I'm not sure I follow. Are you asking how Mistking compares to someone else? Like RainMaker? Mistking is what I run. If he doubled the price I would still use Mistking. Marty if you're reading this, Please don't double the price!!


----------



## erlese

I think the other one is DA ( digital Aquatics)??? I'm building a custom system..


----------



## erlese

Pumilo said:


> I'm not sure I follow. Are you asking how Mistking compares to someone else? Like RainMaker? Mistking is what I run. If he doubled the price I would still use Mistking. Marty if you're reading this, Please don't double the price!!


Mistaking is great!!! I saw a link on their site that ( really peaked my interest) I haven't had sleep over it...

Click below.... I want one Pumilo...

MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd


EcoZone Vivarium - Dimmable Lighting - Create Naturalistic Habitats for Reptiles and Herps. Dimmable Reptile and Herp Flourescent Lighting Fixtures create stunning dusk/dawn effects


----------



## Pumilo

erlese said:


> Mistaking is great!!! I saw a link on their site that ( really peaked my interest) I haven't had sleep over it...
> 
> Click below.... I want one Pumilo...
> 
> MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd
> 
> 
> EcoZone Vivarium - Dimmable Lighting - Create Naturalistic Habitats for Reptiles and Herps. Dimmable Reptile and Herp Flourescent Lighting Fixtures create stunning dusk/dawn effects


Ahh, the lighting thing. That's bells and whistles. Fun for you. Personally I'd get the Mistking.


----------



## WendySHall

Pumilo said:


> There was just the one post (by someone else), that, well, sounded an awful lot like they were ridiculing my use of a fan.


Doug... I am SO sorry! It was a careless remark that I made without thinking. I was in NO way trying to ridicule you at all and didn't realize at the time that my post would be taken that way. Chris's post just struck me as so funny in the simplicity of the solution to the op's question at the time...I couldn't help but laugh! My reply was truly not pointed at you or anyone else. I hope you accept my apology...I did not mean to offend.

I DO just wipe the glass. But, in all honesty, if I was more mechanically inclined and could afford to redo all of my tanks, I WOULD install fans. Now that the temps here are starting to rise, the stagnant warm air does have me concerned.


----------



## spoiledcats

I see several people said they open their tanks up every few days to mist. Don't you have to open them every day anyway to feed the frogs?


----------



## VicSkimmr

erlese said:


> Ok.. Now that we have the air cleared


Well played haha


----------



## Pumilo

WendySHall said:


> Doug... I am SO sorry! It was a careless remark that I made without thinking. I was in NO way trying to ridicule you at all and didn't realize at the time that my post would be taken that way. Chris's post just struck me as so funny in the simplicity of the solution to the op's question at the time...I couldn't help but laugh! My reply was truly not pointed at you or anyone else. I hope you accept my apology...I did not mean to offend.
> 
> I DO just wipe the glass. But, in all honesty, if I was more mechanically inclined and could afford to redo all of my tanks, I WOULD install fans. Now that the temps here are starting to rise, the stagnant warm air does have me concerned.


It's OK Wendy, no hard feelings. Sometimes I read too much into things.
Internal circulation fans wouldn't do much for your heat anyway. For heat you can try a cheap, clip on, personal fan blowing over the top of your viv and lights. You can drop the temp at least several degrees that way with no viv mods involved....and only one Hi tech electronic gadget!
http://www.google.com/products/cata...sa=X&ei=2DK4TfG9IpDbiALl8Yw1&ved=0CF4Q8gIwAA#


----------



## WendySHall

spoiledcats said:


> I see several people said they open their tanks up every few days to mist. Don't you have to open them every day anyway to feed the frogs?


Yes, I open my tanks every day to wipe the glass (sometimes more than once) and to feed...which of course does exchange the air. It's just now that temps have gone up in the house the air inside the vivs seems really heavy.



Pumilo said:


> It's OK Wendy, no hard feelings. Sometimes I read too much into things.
> Internal circulation fans wouldn't do much for your heat anyway. For heat you can try a cheap, clip on, personal fan blowing over the top of your viv and lights. You can drop the temp at least several degrees that way with no viv mods involved....and only one Hi tech electronic gadget!
> Holmes HACP7BUC Two Speed Portable Desk Fan with Mounting Clip


Glad we're okay.  I think very highly of your posts as well as many of the other regulars here and never meant any offense. I still have so much to learn from you all!

I actually was thinking of dragging out a fan and have it pointed at the rack to help with the heat (which isn't extreme yet) until we start running our air for the summer. When I first started reading about vivs, I heard time and time again that they don't need vents...so all of mine are sealed. While that might be true, I wish now that I would've included a small one at least. I hardly ever need to mist. I've got some of my plants that have sprouted roots all the way to the top of the plants because of the humidity! I've got one viv that I let sit empty of frogs and drained of water for about 2 months...the humidity was at 82% when I checked it last! I'm starting to think everything is just staying too too wet with no vents or air movement.


----------



## heatfreakk3

spoiledcats said:


> I see several people said they open their tanks up every few days to mist. Don't you have to open them every day anyway to feed the frogs?


Lots of people (including me) don't feed every day. When you get lots of frogs, it's easier to feed every other day or once every three days. New froggers usually tend to feed every day since they only have a few frogs. But once you get a lot, it takes a lot of time/flies to feed every day. With this being said I only feed every other day, and only mist a couple times a week if I'm not breeding. For my breeding groups I'll try and mist every other day when I feed.


----------



## Pumilo

WendySHall said:


> Yes, I open my tanks every day to wipe the glass (sometimes more than once) and to feed...which of course does exchange the air. It's just now that temps have gone up in the house the air inside the vivs seems really heavy.
> 
> 
> Glad we're okay.  I think very highly of your posts as well as many of the other regulars here and never meant any offense. I still have so much to learn from you all!
> 
> I actually was thinking of dragging out a fan and have it pointed at the rack to help with the heat (which isn't extreme yet) until we start running our air for the summer. When I first started reading about vivs, I heard time and time again that they don't need vents...so all of mine are sealed. While that might be true, I wish now that I would've included a small one at least. I hardly ever need to mist. I've got some of my plants that have sprouted roots all the way to the top of the plants because of the humidity! I've got one viv that I let sit empty of frogs and drained of water for about 2 months...the humidity was at 82% when I checked it last! I'm starting to think everything is just staying too too wet with no vents or air movement.


Most humidity gauges are inaccurate and worthless. If your viv is vent-less and you have roots growing all up the stems you are most likely over 90% humidity. Not saying that's a bad thing, just saying.


----------

